# Mortise Pal Review: Highly Recommended



## davidroberts

i want it. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hersh328

I've been wanting to experiment with m&t joinery, this just might be the thing that gets me going. thanks!


----------



## douglbe

I like the looks of this jig, looks like it will do what you say it will. I like the set up and the simplicity. I definitely have to seriously consider one of these. Thanks for the review.


----------



## pickles

I have the new 3" version and it is a very nice tool. I have already nicked two templates with the router bit but it was completely m fault. I noticed on their website they sell templates ala carte. It is very easy to use and accurate.


----------



## newTim

Yeah, for bigger production runs you can't beat a dedicated mortiser, but I'm sure that even a production shop could use one of these. It is just so fast and easy to set up.


----------



## StickleyStyle

I recently purchased one of these based on the above reviews and am I glad I did. The tool is very well made and thought out. I thought it was reasonably priced and extra or replacement templates are very reasonably priced too. It is simple and easy to use and works as advertised. The only very small issue I had was with the supplied template bushing. It was slightly oversized compared to my other Delta/porter cable guide bushings and would not fit into my Bosch adapter initially. I debated contacting the manufacturer and asking for a replacement but opted instead to just sit down with a cold beer and grind the OD with some wet and dry paper. In the company's defense, they don't make this part themselves, they source it from another company, but I'm sure they would have made it right had I asked. I would highly recommend this tool for the hobbyist or semi professional woodworker.


----------

